# Kelly Controller Question



## MajorK (Jun 26, 2012)

Greetings All,

My name is Ash and I'm thrilled to be here. I'm a retired US Army Engineer officer looking to make a go at the EV conversion business here in the Northeast. 

To get my feet wet I bought a nice little Honda Del Sol conversion and with the confidence of using one through the summer that go me ready to work on a second one. I'm currently working on a Saab 93 convertible, already pulled the turbo 2.0 liter out (a bit of craziness required to pull a working turbocharged engine out of a car), and my Warp 9 supposedly arrives on Monday....

Anyway, while awaiting shipment, a neighbor and I were tidying up a few things in the engine compartment of the Del Sol and to make a long, almost comical story short , we (alright he) ended up shorting the existing Kelly controller out...now for various reasons I got a new replacement Kelly (a Soliton goes in the next one), so I'm working with Kelly, but their documentation is a bit shall we say, "challenging".

I've disconnected the 144 volt system from the controller ( B-, B+, and M-). When reinstalling the new controller, I've reattached the 12 +,12-, and the two leads from the POT, and attached the rs232 programming cable to the controller...BUT no juice or lights on the controller and my laptop does not recognize the unpowered controller, obviously it's not getting the 12 volts from the DC to DC converter...so here's my question (drumroll please) : 

Do I need to connect the B+, B-, or M- leads as well to get current flowing to the controller for programming purposes?

I currently have the two leads going to the contactor disconnected as well to prevent a run away motor, so that is not connected as well right now.

Any help in keeping this retired *Army officer from getting zapped or run over would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!

-Ash


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Put it up on jack stands while everything is on and doing controller
settings. Dont let it run away, get ready to pull the plug..


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Ash the Kelly should boot up with only a 12v power supply and the rs232 to configure it.
dont need any high voltage cables connected
Rip


----------

